# No power, Ignition problem



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

69 goat, 4bbl 400 cid. 

When I try to crank my car nothing happens, no click or anything. None of the accessories will come on when turning the key, including the lights. I replaced the ignition switch and still the same problem. The only way I can get the car cranked is to hotwire the ignition wire on the coil to the battery, then remove it when cranked. 

Any ideas?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

nuggets said:


> 69 goat, 4bbl 400 cid.
> 
> When I try to crank my car nothing happens, no click or anything. None of the accessories will come on when turning the key, including the lights. I replaced the ignition switch and still the same problem. The only way I can get the car cranked is to hotwire the ignition wire on the coil to the battery, then remove it when cranked.
> 
> Any ideas?


sounds like an open in the power wire between the starter and the switch. it could be at the solenoid or at the firewall connector or the switch connector block or a bad wire itself.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
There is a fusable link in the smaller wire connected to the battery cable at the starter. Probe that wire (not the purple one) above the exhaust manifold to see if the link has been burned.


----------



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep, burned wire. No wonder I didnt see it, thing was fused to the manifold, which is really not good. So Im checking all electronic components right now.

Thanks guys


----------



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok everything cranked up fine yesterday once I fixed the wire. Go to drive it today and the same problem, car is completely dead. New switch, wires are fine, no breaks or open wires. Any ideas what could be causing this? Is there another switch im missing?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have power anywere?? Lights? Coil? Horn? Battery dead?


----------

